# upside down or down side up



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I cant find a thread on this so I will ask the question.

Why do I see some people with Yak facing up on the car and others facing down. I have noted that all sea Yaks are placed hull down wether with rack holders or not. Is it personal preference or what. I know some have proper Yak holders but for the old standard roof rack brigade it seems to be a personal choice.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Russ, when using a SOT on standard roof racks always carry them deck side down with the hull in the air. This will prevent deforming the hull. To illustrate this, I am around 4 minutes walk from the water. One day last summer when my cart was broken I threw Katana on the roof of the car and took her down to the beach. On my return trip I slid her on hull first but didn't flip her onto her deck as I only lightly tied her down and figured she was only going to be on there for a few minutes.

As soon as I got home the phone rang. I went to answer it and then got sidetracked. I went out a couple of hours later and the hull had two huge indentations in it where it was draped across the racks. Remembering what I had once read on US forum how if the plastic gets hot enough the hull goes back to its moulded shape, I left her lying on her deck in the sun with all of the hatches closed and luckily she went back to the way she came out of the mould. I know never carry her hull down on standard racks.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, definitely hull down if you are transporting on normal racks. reasons.

1. more secure to have flat sides of yak sitting on flat cross bars rather than a 'u' shaped hull sitting on a flat surface.

2. prevents 'oilcanning' as scott has descibed, where hull warms up in the sun and starts to warp or distort.

3. lowers wind resisitance at high speed. having the hull pointing forward and down allows wind to flow over nose and top (underside) of yak pushing the yak down onto the roofracks. Having it the other way would increase 'lift' under the hull and at high enough speed would put some serious stress on the racks and straps. Worst case scenario - yak lifts off roofracks at high speed :shock:

4. saves the need to buy expensive and unneccesary kayak holders (however fibreglass racing skis and seakayaks should be transported in these as you cannot use as much strap tightening as with poly hulls).

russ, out of interest how do you secure the beanbag to your racks?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: sh*t Scott lucky mate

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:

DaveyG ya killin me man

Da beanbag goes in da boot

Da Caymans got da boot

And ??????????? will sit nicely on da roof 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

hey Russ,
I'll sell you my inflatable. Its a double and I doubt whether even you could tip it.
And you can put in your boot :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

"Psst Hay Russ" (voice muffled and indistinct)

"Ya wanna buy a cheap tempo 1.....shhh...?"

Well sorry, .... not for sale just yet! :lol: But I gotta a feeling a great yak is coming your way and soon.

Cheers mate Andybear :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Breambo

As you all would know by now I have an inflatable :? but it stays at home with me  ..but thanks for the offer mate, actually Imight borrow ya camera though :roll:

Andybear I have my eye on a Tempo ? a very big Tempo, a very big Yellow Tempo :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> I have my eye on a Tempo ? a very big Tempo, a very big Yellow Tempo


good on ya Russ. you gould do very well with that one I think


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That sounds Perilous


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> That sounds Perilous


Watson, Sherlock YakAtak is sleuthing again and on a scent :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a mounting bar that prevents me from transporting my kayak upside-down. As I leave my kayak on my truck most of the summer, I had to come up with a solution that would prevent warping the hull. Fast Forward past much time and money; I now have a 244cm rack with a foam craddle mounted on my truck. It is a bit of an extreme solution, :roll: but it works for me.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

G'day Doug

:shock: Now that is a carry rack, damn nice truck too

Them bloody OK even look good out of the water :evil:

Hows the fishin in San Diego mate ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa/9ua4AABxfgAASUIGDAiSqkAo/7//gIACEGqn5T1Mk2UaNqPKNG1PFDCaDVPTUaDQaAAAANCAcqofZ1YDKh7dEoi60T5XKhHNZP6s4WlvVGGzHPwg8txaNWrO8QQ7jx5xbLXxxsHt7Bb+PWIzOWTmzF1ml5gEGKWDJaOSU+j4glRQG0lIWRnr3S9e/5Q5BCqJwGEGGpzbYGMidJdBID34u5IpwoSFf+3Nc


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

lol nice one red


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Placing a kayak with its hull in the air and deck down, on flat roof racks just seems like common sense doesn't it? :?

Troy


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Russ
Fishing in San Diego is great, but I'm not catching much these days. I don't know if it is the engine or the stereo, but something is spooking the fish :lol: 
Perhaps I should have said that I store my yak on my truck so that it will be available whenever I can get away from work. I used to keep my kayak at my office, which was only a few minutes from a launch ramp in San Diego Bay. I was able to get out on the yak after work several times a week with that arrangement. The office that I work at now is very close to the shore, but I can't keep my kayak and fishing gear there. By keeping everything on the truck I can get from work to the launch and still have several hours of daylight (and a couple hours of dark, sometimes) to fish.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Russ I can recommend the Thule kayak cariers. I just bought my first Yak today, an OK Prowler 13 and had to drive about 40km to bring it home with 45 knot wind gusts. I tied it down with two straps and had it sitting in the craddles hull down. Did up to 100km/hr no problems at all. 8)

Oh and the boat performed admirally in said 45knot winds too. 8)

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: Bloody Prowlers

:lol:

:lol:

8)

 fishing Russ


----------

